# Is there a place where I can buy case side panels seperate?



## Multitudinous (Jan 17, 2015)

Okay, so I am using a Fractal Design Define R4. It's a great case but I kind of wish I paid for the one with a Side panel window because I'd like to be able to see if something comes undone before I have to take off the side panel. Is there a place where I can buy Fractal Design Window Side Panels separate? I would cut the window open myself, but I do not know how to do it and the thought of that scares me.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> I would cut the window open myself, but I do not know how to do it and the thought of that scares me.


I don't blame you. Side panels are pretty flimsy so getting a clean cut is difficult without the right equipment. I've used a hole saw before but they are pretty expensive for one-time use. And still, the cut was not very clean and I had to put edge molding around the cut after some considerable grinding and filing to smooth out the jagged edges. I did this to add "blowhole" (top) fans to cases but it could be used on side panels too. 

But frankly, I would take it to a machine shop and have the pros with their specialized equipment do it. They could probably cut the window plastic to size too and it would probably cost less than purchasing a new side panel. 

I did find this but it does not show cost. I suggest you contact Fractal Design directly.

BTW, I like my cases to sit quietly and discreetly off to the side and not draw attention to themselves so I used to think windowed side panels were just fashion fads and worthless. But now I prefer them because they let you inspect the interior for dust build up and spinning fans without taking the side panel off.


----------



## Multitudinous (Jan 17, 2015)

I will contact them directly.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Keep us posted!


----------



## Multitudinous (Jan 17, 2015)

Also, one more thing. Are fans mountable to side window panels?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Depends on the panel. Some are solid, some have vent and screw holes for fans. But note side panel fans don't always offer better cooling. Some do, some actually disrupt the desired flow through the case. I am not a fan (no pun intended) of side panel fans because for me, they didn't help cooling unless they fired into a tube to channel the air directly onto the CPU or GPU. But also, because side panels are so flimsy, the fan noise was more prevalent, even with top-quality fans unless I turned the rotation speeds way down, and then they provided no effective cooling. Plus, with a side panel fan, you have to mess with the wires every time you want to remove the side panel. So I think they are more a PITA than they are worth. 

Generally, adding another rear panel fan offers the best improvement. If no room, a front fan. But all this depends on the particular case, and the components inside so trial and error is often the best way to determine best placement.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree with Bill, not to mention that it's simply increased noise. And if you turn the speed down or off to help decrease the sound, you basically have a hole in the side of the case which sound from the rest of the components can now escape.


----------

